# Aidez à identifier le mouvement de cette montre Lanvin (France Ebauches / M. Herbelin).



## munizfire (Oct 25, 2018)

Salut les amis:

Je m'excuse si la langue est mauvaise, j'ai utilisé Google Translate.

Un ami m'a donné cette montre dans l'espoir que je puisse la réparer; puisqu'il ne veut pas le remplacer, il a pour lui une grande valeur sentimentale.

Au début, nous pensions qu'il s'agissait simplement d'un changement de batterie, et lorsque j'ai ouvert le fond du boîtier, il n'y avait pas de batterie, donc en utilisant les marques sur la barre de retenue de la batterie, j'ai pu obtenir une batterie appropriée, mais la montre n'a toujours pas travail. Je soupçonne la rouille du mouvement, car la rotation de la couronne pour changer l'heure est SUPER graveleuse et terrible.

J'ai pu prendre quelques photos et faire quelques recherches, mais je n'ai pas trouvé beaucoup d'informations utiles. Le mouvement semble être une France Ebauches et/ou Michèle Herbelin.

Le fond du boîtier se lit comme suit : Lanvin Paris, 57062, Made in France
La plaque noire se lit comme suit : M. Herbelin, Made in France, 2.83
La plaque « argent » se lit comme suit : France Ebauches, 10.84, 3 trois joyaux non ajustés

Il semble que je vais devoir obtenir un remplacement approprié de forme / ajustement / fonction pour ce mouvement, mais je n'arrive pas à identifier le mouvement pour savoir lequel serait un remplacement direct (j'espère pouvoir garder les mains). De plus, est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment enlever la couronne?

(Publication croisée sur des sous-forums potentiellement pertinents).


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour munizfire,

Le mouvement est clairement un *France Ébauches* ? qui était un fabricant Français dans les années 70&#8230; un moment racheté par Technotime, il semblerait que l'entreprise ne soit plus active.

Par contre je ne vais hélas guère pouvoir t'en dire plus, ni sur la référence exacte du mouvement, ni sur le moyen de dégager la tige de remontoir.

J'espère que tu trouveras les réponses à tes questions, c'est une très jolie montre.


----------



## munizfire (Oct 25, 2018)

FE 5020.

Merci


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

J'ai trouvé cet article : Mécanisme d'horloge (2 mouvements de montre à quartz France Ebauches FE 5120 et 6120)


----------

